

MacBook Pro 15" Unibody Early 2011 Teardown - blinkingled
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Early-2011-Teardown/4990/1

======
blinkingled
Some choice bits from the teardown - makes me want to wait until Apple sorts
out these little QC issues (I have bought nearly every MBP model Apple ever
sold and every time I bought immediately following the release - it ended up
having some issue or the other) -

* One thing that has us a little concerned about the new models is their quality control.

* A stripped screw near the subwoofer enclosure and an unlocked ZIF socket for the IR sensor should not be things found inside a completely unmolested computer with an $1800 base price.

* Absurd amounts of pre-applied thermal paste may cause problems down the road.

